# Best Modern Commentary on Deuteronomy?



## Jon Peters (Oct 15, 2009)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 15, 2009)

John Currid. He has one on every book of the Torah. 

Amazon.com: Deuteronomy (Evangelical Press Study Commentary) (9780852346273): John D. Currid: Books


----------



## Jon Peters (Oct 15, 2009)

Puritan Sailor said:


> John Currid. He has one on every book of the Torah.
> 
> Amazon.com: Deuteronomy (Evangelical Press Study Commentary) (9780852346273): John D. Currid: Books



Thanks for the reminder. I have his Genesis and Exodus commentaries I believe.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Oct 15, 2009)

Essential Commentaries for a Preacher's Library - NT by Derek Thomas / BestCommentaries.com / Bible Commentary reviews, ratings, and prices
Derek Thomas commentary review site...

Search Results commentary recommendation Green Baggins


...and our own Lane Kiester

Hope this helps as these sites have helped me tremendously


----------



## Jon Peters (Oct 15, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> Essential Commentaries for a Preacher's Library - NT by Derek Thomas / BestCommentaries.com / Bible Commentary reviews, ratings, and prices
> Derek Thomas commentary review site...
> 
> Search Results commentary recommendation Green Baggins
> ...



Thanks. I recall the Lane post from some time ago. Appreciate the reminder.


----------

